# Not sure if this positive will be a successful pregnancy?



## bbbbbbb811

I'm back again after a miscarriage in march. But this time the positive line is light, more like I'd expect for 10dpo yet I'm 17dpo. Has anyone else had a light bfp for later? I'm not sure about progression yet, as i only took my first test yesterday at 16dpo


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Top 2 16dpo, and bottom one 17dpo
 



Attached Files:







01449A8E-AF60-41FD-A0A3-F0AE9D6931F8.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 99


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see it but maybe it is just the brand causing it to be light? Try with a different brand? Congrats!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I see it but maybe it is just the brand causing it to be light? Try with a different brand? Congrats!!

Yeah maybe, I will try get a frer tomorrow and see what that line shows. I know there is definiately a line but Ive never had a line that light at 17dpo and thank you!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Can see the progression today, slightly starting to believe that I might have the start of a baby inside me:happydance: praying its a sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







CEAE2882-B400-45E3-B98B-C6CC84877BBF.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 26









22E95D48-058B-4960-AC5C-FA85D1E41D69.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Hickory

YES! That looks like a great progression! Congratulations!


----------



## BunnyN

Maybe you just ovulated a little late?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

LOOKS great! Congrats!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

BunnyN said:


> Maybe you just ovulated a little late?

I think I must of, Im glad I didnt test earlier when I thought I was 10dpo! 
Thank you hoping4 and hickory:)


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Congratulations bbbbb!!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

NoGreaterLove said:


> Congratulations bbbbb!!!

Thanks nogreaterlove, I remember you from the November group. I hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## ama

Yay lovely progression congrats on your :bfp: xx


----------



## dizzy65

Congratulations!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

bbbbbbb811 said:


> NoGreaterLove said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations bbbbb!!!
> 
> Thanks nogreaterlove, I remember you from the November group. I hope your pregnancy is going well!Click to expand...

I remember you too. I didnt want to say anything because I know sometimes we dont want to be reminded. Im so happy for you! Thank you. Its going well, but I still get nervous at times. I dont think thatll ever change.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

ama said:


> Yay lovely progression congrats on your :bfp: xx

Thanks ama! Sending you :dust: for your ttc journey



dizzy65 said:


> Congratulations!

Thanks dizzy!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

NoGreaterLove said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoGreaterLove said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations bbbbb!!!
> 
> Thanks nogreaterlove, I remember you from the November group. I hope your pregnancy is going well!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you too. I didnt want to say anything because I know sometimes we dont want to be reminded. Im so happy for you! Thank you. Its going well, but I still get nervous at times. I dont think thatll ever change.Click to expand...

No I dont think that does ever change, we worry all through pregnancy then when the baby is here, we worry some more! But Im glad your pregnancy is going well:)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Im 20dpo, or what I think should be 5 weeks tomorrow and I got 3+ on a digi(which is great!)... but Im still confused as I think my lines should be way darker than this by now? I never got as dark lines in my miscarriage, and they stopped progressing after 5 weeks, so I hope this isnt the same:nope:
 



Attached Files:







23EF87D7-4729-4E2E-BD80-58EDB7C4EB64.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## bbbbbbb811

At 5 weeks(I think) I got a line as dark as the control line!! This feels like a milestone for me, because it didnt happen last time:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







05784437-152C-4EE5-A534-D3EE96FF4922.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ama

Thankyou so much xx and wow ! Very awesome . Congrats again :hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!! :)

Thanks bevziibubble!


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

dizzy65 said:


> Congrats!

Thank you dizzy, congratulations to you too!


----------



## dizzy65

Thank you :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Looking good still!! Congrats girly!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Looking good still!! Congrats girly!

Thank you, I've made it past my last miscarriage date!:happydance: Sending you baby dust for your TTC journey:)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hurray! THANKS! :)


----------



## NoGreaterLove

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good still!! Congrats girly!
> 
> Thank you, I've made it past my last miscarriage date!:happydance: Sending you baby dust for your TTC journey:)Click to expand...

Thats amazing news! So happy for you! Whens your first appt or scan?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

NoGreaterLove said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4numbr3 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good still!! Congrats girly!
> 
> Thank you, I've made it past my last miscarriage date!:happydance: Sending you baby dust for your TTC journey:)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats amazing news! So happy for you! Whens your first appt or scan?Click to expand...

Thank you, I really hope it keeps going well! I haven't got a midwife appointment or scan yet, as I only moved on Friday and thought I may as well register first with the midwives in the new area but have had an consultant appointment who have lowered my dose! Everything is moving in the right direction:D 

How are you? Have you had your 20 week scan yet?


----------



## Livvy

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Livvy said:


> Congratulations!! :)

Thank you livvy! Could congratulations on your soon arrival, won't be too long now:D


----------

